# برامج مساحة متجددة



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتى قدمت قبل الان مجموعة مشاركات كثيرا منها ناقص ولكم فيها العتبى الان ابداء بهذه المكتبة واتمنى من الله ان تنال رضاكم وكل من لديه طلب برنامج ياريت يضع الطلب وساحاول جاهدا تلبيته
وارجوا منكم خالص الدعاء وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

وفقك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير أخي


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج الاول:-
1- Srfer 8
لرسم خطوط الكنتور




البرنامج لايحتاج الى تنصيب فى الجهاز فقط افتح ملف البرنامج ستجد فايل باسم surfer.exe كل ماعليك انت تفتح منها البرنامج وتضع السيريل نمبر
WS0551711653
باسبورد فك الضغط
khalid
اخيرا رابط تحميل البرنامج
http://www.zshare.net/download/6023099770ddc065/


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرامج القادمة باذن الله 
ERDAS 9.1
AUTOCAD 2004
AUTO CAD 2006
AUTO CAD 2008
AUTO CAD 2009
AUTO CAD 20010
ArcGIS 9.2
liscad 6[1].2.0
ProLINK1.11
OFFICE 2007
CoordTrans
AdobePhotoshop7.0ME+Serial
Google--Earth--2009
تابعوا ايضا الكتب المراجع العلمية المتجددة باذن الله وصبرا الى ان يتم الرفع والله المستعان


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج الثانى 
Autocad2004
رابط تحميل البرنامج 
http://www.brothersoft.com/autocad-download-78351.html
رابط كراك البرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8e3aaa38e41082ea36df4e8dca1419694561b747b17f42345621d66e282a0ee8


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج الثالث
Autocad2008
رايط تحميل البرنامج 
http://www.brothersoft.com/autocad-download-51230.html
رابط كراك البرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8e3aaa38e41082ea36df4e8dca141969a2154d1fd74711785621d66e282a0ee8


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج الرابع




Autocad2009
رابط تحميل البرنامج 
http://www.brothersoft.com/autocad-download-238265.html
رابط كراك البرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8e3aaa38e41082ea36df4e8dca141969e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

البرنامج الخامس
Auotocad2010
رابط تحميل البرنامج 
http://www.brothersoft.com/autocad-download-115951.html
رابط كراك البرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8e3aaa38e41082ea36df4e8dca141969e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## المساح2008 (19 مايو 2009)

اخوتى فى انتظار تقييمكم ومقترحاتكم من اجل التطوير المستمر


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي 
بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب ويجزيك الله خيرا
بدينا في التحميل و انشاءلله خير


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي ولكني اطلب منك رابط برنامج arc gis 9.2 ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام لك ولجميع اسره المنتدي


----------



## adel104 (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ، مجهود مقدر


----------



## محمدين علي (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذه البرامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مايو 2009)

مجهود طيب وجميل 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح2008 (22 مايو 2009)

*المفاجاه الكبرى*



ابوالمحاسن قال:


> الف شكر يا اخي ولكني اطلب منك رابط برنامج arc gis 9.2 ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام لك ولجميع اسره المنتدي



بالاشارة لطلبك ولطلبك الكثيرين انشاء الله خلال برامج متجدده سوف اقوم بوضع روابط تحميل البرنامج طبعا مقسم الى 10 اجزاء وبعده روابط الشرح فارجوا من الله القبول ومنكم خالص الدعاء وشكرا على المرور


----------



## أبوالمعتز (22 مايو 2009)

أشكرك أخي المساح مجهود طيب وممتاز وواصل المسيره
وإذا سمحت توفير لي برنامج المساحه البحريه الهاباك Hypack مع الكراك
جزيت خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (22 مايو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx a lot


----------



## حسام عبد الله (22 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على البرامج الجيدة والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المساح88 (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خير تستاهل اجمل تقييم ..


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (23 مايو 2009)

hi Engineers
pls iwant land devolpment 2008 if anyone he havre tell me


----------



## babankarey (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (24 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هانى عامر (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ali992 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي
هل يتوفر لديك برنامج تحويل من Pdf إلى cad مع الكراك الخاص به 
مع جزيل الشكر 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 مايو 2009)

مجهودك طيب، وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
وفي إنتظار بقية البرامج


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن ترسلي برنامج (earthcad) مع بعض الشرح لو سمحت والكراك


----------



## المساح2008 (29 مايو 2009)

سعد مبارك سعد قال:


> hi Engineers
> pls iwant land devolpment 2008 if anyone he havre tell me



اسف للتاخير فى الرد اخوتى وذلك نسبة لوفاه جدى وظروف العزاء والسفر 
عموما اخى اليك روابط البرنامج ولاامانة الروتبط منقولة فجزاء الله خيرا من اجتهد فى رفعها ويارب بارك لنا فى نشر العلم لخير الامة العربية





روابط التحميل
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cb92fd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/42e278/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d23080/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/92c763/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0a6439/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/35ad28/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa54aa/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c23701/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a882f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf8d2d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/87157f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8f9e2b/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1fb36d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/069ccc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8eee5/
Password : freshwap.net


----------



## محمد عمران (29 مايو 2009)

ممكن بنامج ليس كاد المستخدم فى حسان الكميات يا اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المساح2008 (29 مايو 2009)

محمد عمران قال:


> ممكن بنامج ليس كاد المستخدم فى حسان الكميات يا اخى وجزاك الله خير



تحياتى وشكرا على المرور 
عموما البرنامج مستعمل كثيرا فى رسم الخرائط الكنتورية وحساب الكميات ربنا يفيد به الجميع 
لدى مجموعة شروحات لكنها بالغة الانجليزية من كان فى حاجة لها فسيجدها عندنا باذن الله 




اخيرا رابط التحميل( البرنامج + الكراك)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z1t0ytmnr2t
باسبورد فك الضغط
khalid


----------



## المساح2008 (29 مايو 2009)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> أشكرك أخي المساح مجهود طيب وممتاز وواصل المسيره
> وإذا سمحت توفير لي برنامج المساحه البحريه الهاباك Hypack مع الكراك
> جزيت خيرا



اخى بحثت كثيرا عن البرنامج فلم اجد له كراك اما البرنامج فهو متوفر فى موقع الشركة المنتجة ( نسخ مجانية طبعا تحتاج كراك) لكنك اخى بمقدرورك الاستفادة منها فى الفترة الممنوحة مجانا لك وبتغير ضبط الجهاز عند قفل البرنامج بعد المدة الممنوحة واعادة تنصيبة بامكانك الاستافدة بهذا الشكل الى حين ظهور كراك للبرنامج وجزاءك الله خيرا ونسالك صالح الدعاء لنا




اخيرا رابط الشركة لتحميل البرنامج 
http://www.hypack.com/new/Support/TrainingMaterial/tabid/78/Default.aspx


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

*لا تكن كقمة الجبل .. ترى الناس صغارا ويراها الناس صغيرة !*


----------



## مهندس الري أولار (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته و الصلاة و السلام على الصادق الأمين خاتم النبيين و المرسلين سيدنا محمد الحبيب المصطفى، أحتاج الى محاكي توتل استيشن tps 1203 من فضلكم و شكرا.


----------



## مساح يمني (1 يوليو 2009)

الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
_ صلو على النبي_ 
جزاك الله الف الف خييييييييييررررررررر


----------



## ahmed haz (14 أغسطس 2009)

انا طالب فى الهندسة المدنية فى السنة الثالثة فى احدى جامعات الدلتا بمصر انا لااريد برامج لكننى اريد ان اشكرك يا اخى (المساح 2008) على ما تقوم به من مجهودات أسأل الله ان تكون لك نورا وبركة لك فى الدنيا وتثقل ميزانك فى الآخرة وياريت كل العرب مثلك فى مساعد بعض فأنا لا اخجل ان اقول أنك قدوة لى ولزملائى وأوعدك اننى اذا احتجت اى برنامج هندسى سوف اعلمك


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليك يا أخ مساح 2008.
ممكن أعرف اي برنامج يشتغل مع جهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) لتنزيل المعلومات والنقاط من الجهاز الى الكومبيوتر ومن الكومبيوتر الى الجهاز . وشكرا لك
*


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليك يا أخ مساح 2008 .
ممكن أعرف اي برنامج يشتغل مع جهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) لتنزيل المعلومات والنقاط من الجهاز الى الكومبيوتر ومن الكومبيوتر الى الجهاز . وشكرا لك
*


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليك يا أخ مساح 2008 .
ممكن شرح كيفية استخدام جهاز توتل استيشن ( Wild TC 1600 ) باللغة العربية . وشكرا لك
*


----------



## ardal27 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخ مساح 2008 .
ممكن تعرف كيفية معرفة ارتفاع الجهاز توتل استيشن وارتفاع العاكس عندما يطلب جهاز منا ادخال تلك بيانات في جهاز توتل استيشن ( Sokkia SET 600 ) باللغة العربية . وشكرا لك


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب ويجزيك الله خيرا
بدينا في التحميل و انشاءلله خير


----------



## الأوائل1971 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر و الأحترام 

لكن لو ذكرت الهدف من كل برنامج وما يخدم ( بغض النظر عن أتو كاد طبعا")

فأنا بعيد حاليا" عن العمل المساحي ولكني أحب متابعة كل ما هو جديد

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمود العبود (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
الله يجزاك الخير على المجهود 
تقبل تحياتي
ومحتاج برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات من اوتوكاد الى قوقل ايرث 
فلو امكن ياريت تفيدني فيه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت يأخي الكريم تنزيل اتوكاد لاند


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ولك جزيل الشكر على هده البرامج القيمة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

ممكن برنامج ايرث ورك ضرورى


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نشكرك علي مجهودك الرائع ونامل المزيد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نمساو (2 يناير 2011)

أنا عايز برنامج لتقسيم الأراضى والمساحات الكبيرة


----------



## فالكون (2 يناير 2011)

9
شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود وياريت برنامج ارداس9
9 erdas


----------



## مساح ما مرتاح (28 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## علي فؤاد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا علي ما تقدمه لنا 
اريد يا اخي برنامج sdr map & design 
وغفر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ...
هل من برنامج لرسم المقطع الطولي *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (18 أبريل 2012)

*هناك برنامج لرسم تضاريس فراغية لموقع فيه رفع لمناسيب النقاط لكنني لم اجده ..
ارجو ان كان موجودا ان يتم تنزيله و لكم جزيل الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (19 أبريل 2012)

الله يجزيكخير على البرامج الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وجمعه مباركه وبتوفيق ياشباب.


----------

